# Martha Stewart seat adapter



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Sold my Ride for an x-factor. I really missed the seat so.....

I ordered a WS seat and clip...

I bought a Martha Stewart cutting board from K-Mart.









Cut it up appropriately


















Bolted it ot the x-factor an Wa-la


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

now just get the pad to go on there and you're all set. maybe a gel pad on the bottom too. sweet idea.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll probably skip the back pad since I always wear a pfd but I will get something for the bottom.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Clean install, I like it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You aren't related are you Justin?


----------

